# Green bean casserole; any good recipies?



## molly (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey everyone. 

I have never made green bean casserole. But, my boyfriend is making it for his family this Thanksgiving. He made it the old fashioned way last year with the cream of mushroom soup, beans, and little onion thingies. But, he wants to do something a little different but still simple (he's a boy...hehe...) this year. 

So, does anyone know a good green bean casserole recipie that might be a little different from the norm? 

Thanks!


----------



## Raine (Nov 24, 2004)

I posted this in another thread.

Laura White's Green Bean Casserole 


6 T flour 
2 C milk 
1/4 stick butter 
1 t salt 
1/2 t pepper 
8 oz New York sharp cheese, grated 
2 medium onions, chopped and sauteed in 2 t butter 
3 16 oz cans green beans, drained 
1 4 oz can mushrooms, sliced and drained 
1/2 C pecans, chopped 


Procedure 

Make a suace of flour, milk, butter, salt and pepper. When thickened, add cheese and onions. Layer sauce,beans,mushrooms and nuts in a 2quart casserole dish. Repeat, ending with sauce on top. Bake at 350 for 1 hour.


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 24, 2004)

Almondine Green Bean Casserole

1 pkg. (0.9 oz.) Hollandaise sauce mix
1 1/2  cups milk
2 tbls melted butter
1/4 cup sliced almonds (+2tbls for garnish)
1/8  teaspoon black pepper 
2  packages (9 ounces each) frozen cut green beans, thawed* 
  (or 2 cans (14 1/2 ounces each) cut green beans, drained)
1 1/3  cups French's® French Fried Onions, divided 

Combine sauce mix, milk, melted butter, almonds and pepper in a 1 1/2 -quart baking dish; stir until blended. 
Stir in beans and 2/3 cup French Fried Onions. 
Bake at 350°F for 30 minutes or until hot. 
Stir. Sprinkle with remaining 2/3 cup onions, and 2 tbls sliced almonds. 
Bake 5 minutes or until onions & almonds are golden. 

Makes 6 servings.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

